# Oil for 95 2.0 jetta



## strahd31 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Which oil spec list to use?*

95 2.0 jetta, i dont have a manual for the car, can someone tell me what vw spec list i should follow?








Thanks for any help in advance. 

_Modified by strahd31 at 12:02 PM 6-19-2008_

_Modified by strahd31 at 6:06 AM 6-20-2008_

_Modified by strahd31 at 6:11 AM 6-20-2008_


_Modified by strahd31 at 6:29 AM 6-20-2008_


----------



## strahd31 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Which oil spec list to use? (strahd31)*

25 views and nobody knows what oil standard i should currently follow for a 95 2.0 jetta?


----------



## Aleman (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Which oil spec list to use? (strahd31)*

erm, dont get "us" (the forum) wrong but... you could've checked your manual, or could've gone to the vendor (VW) and buy their Oil instead of waiting and answering in the way you're doing it.
I'd recommend 5W40 100% synthetic of VW (i think its actually ELF) u get it for like 5dlls the quart at the vendor.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Which oil spec list to use? (Aleman)*

VW oil standard for all gas motors >15K km ODI = 502 00


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: Which oil spec list to use? (franz131)*

For a ABA 2L?
Just wander in the the auto parts store and grab some name brand 10W30. You will be just fine.


----------

